

Texas Conservatives Win Curriculum Change (losers include Darwin, secularists..) - credo
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/13/education/13texas.html

======
credo
Thomas Jefferson is also one of the losers. He has been "removed a list of
figures whose writings inspired revolutions in the late 18th century and 19th
century" and the article says "Jefferson is not well liked among conservatives
on the board because he coined the term separation between church and state.)
"

That wasn't surprising, but one new thing I learned is that some conservatives
believe that "capitalism" has negative connotations

"They also replaced the word capitalism throughout their texts with the free-
enterprise system.

“Let’s face it, capitalism does have a negative connotation, said one
conservative member, Terri Leo. You know, ‘capitalist pig!’ "

~~~
hga
Well, capitalism includes crony capitalism and many would say corporatism
(e.g. Italian fascism (the economic part)).

If you say "free-enterprise system" you make it pretty clear what you're
talking about, e.g. not someone who goes to the state capital or D.C. for an
earmark or law that puts his competition at a disadvantage. Adam Smith had
more than a little to say about this.

